# Woohoo! Red Eye Tree Frog Tadpoles



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 11, 2006)

After scratching our heads and wondering why we weren't getting any eggs out of nowhere comes....TADPOLES! 

YAY! We are so excited! The little buggers are everywhere! They're so cute!

So...if anyone is interested in Red Eye Tree Frogs let us know and we'll put your name down 

$25 per froggy - sorry no Tadpoles for sale! That isn't allowed! Will post a proper "FOR SALE" ad when they are ready but if u want to get in early and put your name down we'll make sure u don't miss out!

Able to freight too (around $10-$15 depending on where you are)

Thanks everyone!

Teni


----------



## Vat69 (Dec 11, 2006)

Aww how cute! Congrats, what an awesome surprise


----------



## Adam (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanx, got my GTF's to breed too!!!! Goes to show, when you have sooo many hidey holes they can breed without you knowing!!!!!!!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 12, 2006)

Damn frogs are everywhere!


----------



## brentf (Dec 18, 2006)

LoL how do u list all those on your licence


----------



## Adam (Dec 18, 2006)

Well lost a few tadpoles so far, and basically I am going to wait till they are a few weeks old as they are VERY hard to get to a decent size!!!!


----------



## SamMamba (Dec 22, 2006)

i pmed you i want 2


----------



## Magpie (Dec 22, 2006)

According to the EPA you are supposed to estimate the number of frog eggs you have, then amend your licence when they metamorph. Just like you are supposed to put snake eggs on your licence when they are layed. No one does though.


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 22, 2006)

I wondered about that... So when my python lays eggs I should put that on my lisence?

stuff that with frog eggs!! , lol


----------



## caustichumor (Dec 22, 2006)

I will be watching the for sale board!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 22, 2006)

Gee you will need to be a good estimater, GTF have between 1500 - 3000 eggs and red eyes 500 - 1000 ! Good luck.


----------



## stokedapollo (Dec 22, 2006)

wats a red eye tree from look like


----------



## Tatelina (Dec 22, 2006)

JasonL said:


> Gee you will need to be a good estimater, GTF have between 1500 - 3000 eggs and red eyes 500 - 1000 ! Good luck.



Really?? Far out! You'd run out of room so quickly if you managed to grow them all up!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's some


----------



## JasonL (Dec 22, 2006)

and another


----------



## born2cast (Dec 23, 2006)

Not a frog person myself but I do know how excited you are! Congrats and MERRY XMAS!!!


----------



## nocajudo (Jan 8, 2007)

hey adandiluvsreptiles do you no the law for keeping in nsw as id love to get some off yuou


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 8, 2007)

nocajudo said:


> hey adandiluvsreptiles do you no the law for keeping in nsw as id love to get some off yuou


 

its legal


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 8, 2007)

from: http://frogs.org.au/arc/legal.html

New South Wales licences and protection

All frogs (and tadpoles) are protected in NSW under the National Parks and Wildlife Act, and it is against the law to take them from the wild to keep as pets. You can get a licence from the NPWS to keep frogs, but you must obtain the frogs from a licensed breeder or society. You can only keep frogs that have either been bred in captivity or for other reasons cannot be released back into the wild.

For educational purposes, schools in NSW have been licensed to enable children and their teachers to collect and keep a maximum of 20 tadpoles to watch them grow and transform into froglets. Tadpoles must never be collected from national parks or other reserves. Once tadpoles have transformed into froglets, they must be released back in the location where they were collected.

Commercial trade in frogs is prohibited in NSW. If you purchase an animal from an interstate dealers, or from anyone else in another state, you must already hold a NSW amphibian keeper's licence and you must obtain an interstate import licence from the NPWS before you can legally bring it into NSW.

You can find this information easily on the New South Wales National Parks and Wildlife site where the laws are fully explained and application forms are available.


http://www.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au/npws.nsf/Content/Frog+keepers+licence


----------

